# Porter-Cable Omnijig 5116



## ChuckBarnett (Jan 5, 2013)

I am not sure if this the best forum for this question. I was given this dovetail jig but only what you see in the photos. 

1. is this worth investing in?

2. What more is needed to make this useful for doing dovetail joints?

3. How would I find parts at reasonable prices?

Thank you, all.

Chuck Barnett


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

I use the 24". Excellent dovetail jig. I've been looking for a reasonable priced through dovetail for years. Nothing cheap.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

ChuckBarnett said:


> I am not sure if this the best forum for this question. I was given this dovetail jig but only what you see in the photos.
> 
> 1. is this worth investing in?
> 
> ...


Yes, absolutely worth getting different templates if you can find them.
Porter cable omni jig templates | eBay

You Tube has "how to" videos:


https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=porter+cable+omni+jjig+dovetails


----------



## Tool Agnostic (Aug 13, 2017)

Yes, it is a keeper; a heavy duty dovetail jig for a router. You have the essential components to make 1/2 inch blind dovetails for drawers.

Here is what you are missing:

Flat thick board (e.g. 3/4 inch plywood) to mount it to. When you want to use it, clamp the board to your workbench.
User manual - downloadable from the internet.
https://www.nhbragg.com/ASSETS/DOCUMENTS/ITEMS/EN/Porter_Cable_5116_Manual.pdf
Router - duh.
Dovetail router bits. Pay attention to get the correct dovetail angle and size for your Omnijig.
Optional: Additional templates for other types of joints - I don't know what is available for your Omnijig, but typical templates would offer larger blind dovetails, through dovetails (a matched pair of templates), box joints, etc. I wonder whether the plastic templates for other 16 inch Porter-Cable dovetail jigs would fit. They look like the same hole arrangement. By the way, Porter-Cable calls them "Templet".
Practice on scrap to learn how to align the two boards and make the perfect fit. You have to make adjustments to avoid too tight or too loose joints.

I have a very old Porter-Cable dovetail jig that I inherited from my father-in-law. It is not nearly as nice as yours. Here are the mistakes I made when I first got it:

Learn to guide and control the router to keep it perfectly straight and flat as you pass through the fingers. No tipping!
Go in on the left side and out on the right side of each finger gap.
Learn the proper pace to avoid burning the wood.
Make sure the router bit is tight in the collet. My router bit dropped slowly from the collet once when I was first trying it out, and now I have a couple dovetail-shaped holes in the aluminum frame of my jig ... and a new router bit.
In a quick web search, I found these helpful hints:
http://www.dovetailjigreviews.com/setting-up-a-dovetail-jig-for-perfect-dovetails/


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

When your ready maybe we can help you set it up.


----------



## yomanbill (Jul 7, 2020)

Tool Agnostic said:


> Yes, it is a keeper; a heavy duty dovetail jig for a router. You have the essential components to make 1/2 inch blind dovetails for drawers.
> 
> Here is what you are missing:
> 
> ...


I will add to the above list of needed items a set of guide bushings of the sizes needed to follow the fingers of the templates. These fasten to the bottom plate of the router.


----------



## Tool Agnostic (Aug 13, 2017)

yomanbill said:


> I will add to the above list of needed items a set of guide bushings of the sizes needed to follow the fingers of the templates. These fasten to the bottom plate of the router.


Thanks for catching that important detail. I don't know how I missed it in my post above, but I did. The guide bushing is essential.


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

......


----------



## mmwood_1 (Oct 24, 2007)

I bought that jig in the 16" version ( it came in 16" and 24") 27 years ago when I began my business. I use it exclusively for 1/2", half blind dovetails on drawers. It is excellent for that purpose and you have all you need for that. You can use any 1/2" dovetail bit for it, only the depth will vary slightly from bit to bit. Any other templates and parts for it were discontinued years ago, but you may be able to find other templates randomly online from people selling them. Other templates, and there were only ever a few others made for it, would allow you to do through dovetails, and sliding dovetails, plus box joints. There are better, more versatile jigs out there, but this one is a workhorse and its all-metal construction, except for the knobs, insures a very long life.


----------

